# R5 + RF lenses mount issues?



## Ericsmith (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I just noticed this now after getting my second RF lens (R5 and 15-35mm RF, 85mm f2 RF), but the camera mount and lens mount don't appear to be evenly parallel or flush when looking at the camera from the top down. Does anyone have this with their RF mounts as well? I only noticed it after mounting my new 85mm f2 outside and the light was shining through the gaps.

I think the enclosed pictures are much better at describing what I mean. Can anyone confirm the same or not?

Cheers


----------



## AlanF (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't have any RF lenses but my EOS R mount adapter fits evenly all around.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 5, 2020)

Any chance of taking those shots again so that you have light on both sides of the mount? I'm not really able to see a difference because the dark side is not clear, and even if it were, comparing light against dark sometimes tricks the eyes.


----------



## Joules (Dec 5, 2020)

It doesn't look clear to me what is going on. It doesn't have to be a problem though. Maybe Canon does some calibration to make things line up with certain internals rather than the outside to account for manufacturing tolerances? If in doubt, try contacting Canon.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 5, 2020)

There does seem to be a slight difference on either side doesn't there. Does it affect the images?


----------



## zim (Dec 5, 2020)

On the camera side is the outer ring part that you are pointing too actually part of the mount? In other words cosmetic and its only that which has a slight misalignment.
What do your photos show? I'd imagine visible misalignment on a lens would translate to some obvious issues in photos.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 5, 2020)

Mine is tight and even all the way around.


----------



## Ericsmith (Dec 6, 2020)

First off, thank you for all the replies and insight. I'm going to take some test photos when I get time later. Canon did get back to me very fast and said it does not "seem" to be normal and to send the camera in for testing. They were very helpful, although the answer seemed very conservative and they wouldn't forward the pictures to a technician or what not. (to avoid unnecessarily sending in a normal camera). I guess it's to be expected due to liability.

This is why I wanted to ask if other owners experience the same.


----------



## Ericsmith (Dec 6, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Any chance of taking those shots again so that you have light on both sides of the mount? I'm not really able to see a difference because the dark side is not clear, and even if it were, comparing light against dark sometimes tricks the eyes.


I could try with a video light I have to light it up, but it's hard because it's behind the grip. If you look at the bottom two pictures of each image, it's much clearer the gap I'm talking about. On my "L" RF lens with the rubber weather sealing gasket, you can see that the rubber gasket is much more compressed on the grip side, vs the non grip side when looking from the top down in the picture.


----------



## Ericsmith (Dec 6, 2020)

Joules said:


> It doesn't look clear to me what is going on. It doesn't have to be a problem though. Maybe Canon does some calibration to make things line up with certain internals rather than the outside to account for manufacturing tolerances? If in doubt, try contacting Canon.



That's what was my initial thought, as the parts are very precisely machined items. I'm not sure if it is calibration, as the gap (which is normal - just not the unevenness of it) is made by metal on metal contact from precisely machined parts, and while I'm not sure - I'm highly doubtful that can be adjusted in any way. I did reach out to Canon and they told me to send it in.


----------



## Ericsmith (Dec 6, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> There does seem to be a slight difference on either side doesn't there. Does it affect the images?


I'm going to try to take some test shots when I get home.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 6, 2020)

Ericsmith said:


> I could try with a video light I have to light it up, but it's hard because it's behind the grip. If you look at the bottom two pictures of each image, it's much clearer the gap I'm talking about. On my "L" RF lens with the rubber weather sealing gasket, you can see that the rubber gasket is much more compressed on the grip side, vs the non grip side when looking from the top down in the picture.


I was able to get a clear look at mine when I had brighter light behind the mount area. Yes, the grip casts a shadow, so maybe a backlit shot with a little fill in front?

I'm curious how the issue first came to your attention. In a way, great observation, but I know it would bug me until I had others to compare to--or a straight answer/fix from Canon. Good luck with this!


----------



## Ericsmith (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, just trying to get a straight answer. Canon said it does not seem normal, but the answer is more of a default liability one. They just insist to have the camera inspected, which I'm trying to avoid if not necessary. They also don't want me to use the camera in case of damage.

I honestly wasn't even looking for it. The *only reason* I noticed it is because I just got the 85mm F2 with no weather sealing gasket on the mount, and after I attached the lens, I noticed the gap, and the gap difference immediately as light from the ground bounced up lit up the gap so I could see it clearly - just by complete fluke. If the "L" RF lens was on, I would definitely not have noticed it as the rubber gasket would of blocked the light (hence, never noticing it till now)


----------

